

Try iOS - ninthfrank07
http://www.codeschool.com/courses/try-ios

======
Dirlewanger
Though I don't have a great deal of interest in this one particular course,
Codeschool is all sorts of awesome. The breadth of (relatively modern)
languages/technologies they cover allows everyone to enjoy a piece of the site
(although they obviously lean toward the Ruby/Rails crowd). Envylabs really
pours a lot of love into the courses and it shows. At the end of their courses
you feel (or at least I did) as if you just did half an O'Reilly book in an
hour and are ready to take on the world.

~~~
klepra
Which course did you do if I may ask?

------
klepra
this site in combinaton with codecademy is a win for a beginner, to get you
started.

